# how train on igf1lr3 ? volume or hit?



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys, just thinking about which way would be more effective to train while using igf1lr3 during a steroid cycle?(sdrol,test,eq)

dosage will be twice a day 50mcg. i train in the morning, so second shot will be early evening i think.

which would be more effective? a volume training, 4x /week

or

hit split training A,B,C. 1 day workout - 2 days rest?

would hit be still more effective even if workout is only 2 or 3 times a week?

thanks a lot

simon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fishermanzfrien said:


> Hi guys, just thinking about which way would be more effective to train while using igf1lr3 during a steroid cycle?(sdrol,test,eq)
> 
> dosage will be twice a day 50mcg. i train in the morning, so second shot will be early evening i think.
> 
> ...


it would not matter as IGF-1LR3 will not create new muscle cells no matter how you train


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

It does NOT create new muscle cells?

Thought it would....

How do you know it doesnt? :-(


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

there's a sticky on top on why igf 1 lr3 is useless


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

fishermanzfrien said:


> It does NOT create new muscle cells?
> 
> Thought it would....
> 
> How do you know it doesnt? :-(


Trust me...... he knows 

and if you care to read........

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/204182-interesting-read-igf-1lr3.html


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally... I use Igf1-lr3 upped my calves by about an inch in 3 weeks ... I run it now every few months works for me (only thing that changes during that period is igf so really all I can put it to...)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alexg218 said:


> Personally... I use Igf1-lr3 upped my calves by about an inch in 3 weeks ... I run it now every few months works for me (only thing that changes during that period is igf so really all I can put it to...)


2 things wrong with this post..

1 - IGF-1 lr3 uses different pathways than IGF-1 it cannot create new muscle cells....

2 - even natural IGF-1 will not give these gains in 3 weeks as any new muscle cells would still need to mature to be of any size that can be measured, and this takes months not weeks

The common reason why so many believe that IGF-1LR3 gives muscle gain is down to the pumps it gives, and I know this because I used to be one of them.......

IGF-1LR3 is very useful for recovery from injuries but no new muscles will be created, please read the sticky at the top of this section of the board for a much more technical answer


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the shuttling effect from IGF over the older insulin pre wo mix with vitargo etc.

But like paul said it doesn't grow new satellite cells etc etc.

I tend to feel fuller and more pumped from IGF but that's all I get. Plus the recovery of tendons which I have recurring issues with.

In that sense it's very good as it promotes faster recovery but doesn't grow new muscle cells.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

As I said... Thats what I got when I used it... If thats true they have been pumped for a very long time... I use to train calves like **** zero happened then tried that 4x per week done the trick I have read it mate just stating what happened.

Note: they got to that size after 3 weeks I used igf for approx 8 if i remember correctly just switched to quads.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alexg218 said:


> As I said... Thats what I got when I used it... If thats true they have been pumped for a very long time... I use to train calves like **** zero happened then tried that 4x per week done the trick I have read it mate just stating what happened.
> 
> Note: they got to that size after 3 weeks I used igf for approx 8 if i remember correctly just switched to quads.


my point is they cannot of grown from the IGF-1LR3 i am not saying they did not grow although 1 inch of muscle on a calf in 3 weeks i would have to see it to believe it....but the growth was not from the IGF-1LR3


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

ok then thanks a lot anyway. i read the "great read on igf1lr3" a few times but my english isnt so good, thats why i probably understood sth wrong...

well i now have 4mg igf1lr3, have to use it now.

so there is nothing which will grow new muscle cells out there? 

so if its only the pump and the healing of injurys and the better regeneration, you would prefer gh and test instead of the igf1lr3?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fishermanzfrien said:


> ok then thanks a lot anyway. i read the "great read on igf1lr3" a few times but my english isnt so good, thats why i probably understood sth wrong...
> 
> well i now have 4mg igf1lr3, have to use it now.
> 
> ...


MGF will cause proliferation in preparation for natural IGF to do its job, synthetic GH and peptides do have the potential to create muscle cells as both will be converted to natural IGF in the body, BUT the human body is a complex machine and it is never as simple as just injecting something and you will create new cells.

grade, dose, timing all come into play....


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks for the reminder that the human body is a complex machine, sometimes i forget that it isnt that easy 

i know im getting a bit off-topic with the igf1 questions but...

would you say that its better to combine my igf1lr3 with mfg? would take the meditech mgf megabolic. After a few readings they have a synergistic effect and reviews seem to be great? or did i understand sth wrong? if you agree, then how should be the dose and timing and so on?

igf1lr3 dosage will be twice a day 50mcg bi lateral in the morning and 8 hours later. Training is in the morning at about 10am. length is planned for 40 days daily. how should i dose the mgf additionally?

cheers mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok thanks for the smart answer about the human body wierd you do that seeing as it is you wanting the answers??

ok you seem to be missing the point i am saying IGF-1LR3 is useless for muscle growth be it on its own or with MGF, many confuse the pump with results if you have read the sticky in this section concerning IGF-1LR3 then you will see it does not create new muscle cells.......

unless you have an injury or just want a pump then forget the IGF-1LR3


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with a bilateral dose of IGF. No point with lr3.

Just use before training and pump up maximum to utilise a fascia stretch which can help the muscle fibres expand.

I'd also have a good amount of Leucine and a good fast carb like glycofuse to take maximum advantage of the shuttling effects.


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

ok. got it now. thanks.

so even when combining with mgf it would still just be a better pump and healing an nothing actually to do with muscle growth like steroids do? where do i get more information about mgf? i understood that there is no possibility to create new muscle cells instead theoretically gh and peptides like ghrp and so on. But would mgf help muscle growth during a cycle with steroids or is it a pump and healing thing as well as igf1lr3 is?


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

Okmso i decided when im doing the ig1lr3 already, im stacking mgf with it. Do i have to open a new thread or is it ok here?

Need some advice in dosing and timing for the cycle of igf1lr3 and mgf, im not sure which kind of mgf i have. Its megabolic by meditech, someone knows if regular or peg?

As long as i been reading by now i found that mgf is taken on off days and igf twice daily on workout days. Right? Mgf dosage 200mcg am and igf 2x 50mcg.

Regards...


----------



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

Could somebody please tell me which kind of mgf megabolic is? Peg mgf or normal mgf?

Thanks...


----------

